# Do you look at all equipment in fire-rated walls?



## jar546 (Oct 31, 2019)

In walls that are fire-rated, who looks at installations like this?
This is a cut-in box.  It is seen in a lot of commercial fit-outs where they fish new MC cable to add outlets.
Did you know this is a violation?  Not directly in the NEC but from UL 263 as metal electrical boxes in fire-rated walls are required to be securely attached to a stud.  In this case, a cut-in box is not attached to a stud.


----------



## RLGA (Oct 31, 2019)

See Section 714.4.2, Exception 1 (2018 IBC)


----------



## jar546 (Oct 31, 2019)

RLGA said:


> See Section 714.4.2, Exception 1 (2018 IBC)


Yes, that section clearly provides exceptions but does not negate how the box is installed as required per UL263


----------



## RLGA (Oct 31, 2019)

I think that only pertains to boxes that are tested with the assembly--the IBC doesn't make that distinction. ASTM E 119 does not have a requirement for electrical boxes. I don't have a copy of UL 263, so I don't know exactly what it states.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 31, 2019)

RLGA said:


> I think that only pertains to boxes that are tested with the assembly--the IBC doesn't make that distinction. ASTM E 119 does not have a requirement for electrical boxes. I don't have a copy of UL 263, so I don't know exactly what it states.



_Metallic outlet boxes with metallic or nonmetallic cover plates may be used in floor-ceiling and roof-ceiling assemblies with ratings not exceeding 2 hours. These assemblies should have gypsum board membranes. The metallic outlet boxes should be securely fastened to the joists and the opening in the gypsum board facing should be cut so that the clearance between the box and the gypsum board does not exceed 1/8 in. The surface area of individual boxes should not exceed 16 sq. in. The aggregate surface area of the boxes should not exceed 100 sq. in. per 100 sq. ft of ceiling surface._


----------



## RLGA (Oct 31, 2019)

jar546 said:


> _Metallic outlet boxes with metallic or nonmetallic cover plates may be used in *floor-ceiling and roof-ceiling assemblies* with ratings not exceeding 2 hours. These assemblies should have gypsum board membranes. The metallic outlet boxes *should *be securely fastened to the joists and the opening in the gypsum board facing should be cut so that the clearance between the box and the gypsum board does not exceed 1/8 in. The surface area of individual boxes should not exceed 16 sq. in. The aggregate surface area of the boxes should not exceed 100 sq. in. per 100 sq. ft of ceiling surface._


You mentioned walls in your OP. Also, it uses the nonmandatory word "should," which means it is not required. Is this in the standard itself or in an appendix? If the latter, information in an appendix typically is considered nonmandatory such as indicated in ASTM standards--I don't know about UL standards.


----------



## steveray (Nov 1, 2019)

Going with Ron on this....

714.3.2 Membrane penetrations. Membrane penetrations
shall comply with Section 714.3.1. Where walls or
partitions are required to have a fire-resistance rating,
recessed fixtures shall be installed such that the required
fire resistance will not be reduced.
Exceptions:
1. Membrane penetrations of maximum 2-hour fireresistance-
rated walls and partitions by steel electrical
boxes that do not exceed 16 square inches
(0.0 103 m2) in area, provided the aggregate area
of the openings through the membrane does not
exceed 100 square inches (0.0645 m2) in any 100
square feet (9.29 m2) of wall area. The annular
space between the wall membrane and the box
shall not exceed 1/8 inch (3.2 mm). Such boxes on
opposite sides of the wall or partition shall be
separated by one of the following:
1.1. By a horizontal distance of not less than
24 inches (610 mm) where the wall or
partition is constructed with individual
noncommunicating stud cavities;
1.2. By a horizontal distance of not less than
the depth of the wall cavity where the
wall cavity is filled with cellulose loosefill,
rockwool or slag mineral wool insulation;
1.3. By solid fireblocking in accordance with
Section 718.2.1;
1.4. By protecting both outlet boxes with
listed putty pads; or
1.5. By other listed materials and methods.

Nothing about UL 263.....


----------



## tmurray (Nov 1, 2019)

Is UL 263 a voluntary or required standard?

If this is a required standard, the wording needs to be changed from "should" to "shall".

This is the type of wording we usually see in the voluntary standards.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 1, 2019)

UL 263 is the standard used for testing which means the setup for compliance is with the boxes attached to a stud, therefore boxes not attached are not tested for the fire-rating and unable to be approved.


----------



## RLGA (Nov 1, 2019)

tmurray said:


> Is UL 263 a voluntary or required standard?
> 
> If this is a required standard, the wording needs to be changed from "should" to "shall".
> 
> This is the type of wording we usually see in the voluntary standards.


It is referenced in the IBC as one of two standards accepted for determining fire resistance ratings of building elements; the other being ASTM E 119, which does not have a similar provision.


----------



## steveray (Nov 1, 2019)

These boxes would probably be listed to UL 263....

2. Membrane penetrations by listed electrical boxes
of any material, provided such boxes have been
tested for use in fire-resistance-rated assemblies
and are installed in accordance with the instructions
included in the listing. The annular space
between the wall membrane and the box shall not
exceed 1/8 inch (3.2 mm) unless listed otherwise.
Such boxes on opposite sides of the wall or partition
shall be separated by one of the following:
2.1. By the horizontal distance specified in the
listing of the electrical boxes;
2.2. By solid fireblocking in accordance with
Section 718.2.1;
2.3. By protecting both boxes with listed putty
pads; or
2.4. By other listed materials and methods.


----------



## tmurray (Nov 4, 2019)

RLGA said:


> It is referenced in the IBC as one of two standards accepted for determining fire resistance ratings of building elements; the other being ASTM E 119, which does not have a similar provision.


Sorry, I was wondering if the standard is written as a voluntary standard. I'm guessing it is not, since it is adopted by the IBC.


----------

